# NEED HELP : identifying Whizzer Motorcycle



## NateDogg17 (Jun 11, 2019)

One owner, seems to be re painted, I have serial number and model number of unit. S#1844 M#1601 
Any information would be great, thanks !


----------



## Vincer (Jun 11, 2019)

It looks to me to be a 1949 Sportsman with possibly a later 300 series motor. It also has the sought after Bi-matic transmission. Excellent find.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE!!
what he said (I guess) you're in W. Dundee, IL??? I'm in W. Dundee!!!!!


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 11, 2019)

I agree, you have a 49 sportsman,  small rear brake, auto clutch, different goose neck, just like mine.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 28, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!!
> what he said (I guess) you're in W. Dundee, IL??? I'm in W. Dundee!!!!!





bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!!
> what he said (I guess) you're in W. Dundee, IL??? I'm in W. Dundee!!!!!





bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!!
> what he said (I guess) you're in W. Dundee, IL??? I'm in W. Dundee!!!!!





Are you coming to the Whizzer picnic in Union, IL Sept 21?  Free t-shirt swap, ride with about 75 people?  You buy your lunch.  Ray Goldenrod


----------

